# Is there a better Poly cutting edge for Curtis Home Pro 3000?



## ToyTruck (Dec 21, 2003)

The factory cutting edge wears down pretty quick at $100+ ea. Any ideas?


----------



## ToyTruck (Dec 21, 2003)

I did some research and I'm thinking what Curtis sells for the home pro is a plastic or polyethelyne cutting edge. I bought a fisher polyurathane edge and will drill some new holes and mount it, this should last much longer.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I put a fisher steel edge on mine they drilled the holes in it to match fro i think $150. I went with that for a little added weight and better scraping


----------

